# Seeking Screen Printing/Drop shipping in EU



## roninpawn (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm a Youtuber and I'm distributing a small first-run of t-shirts to some of my fans and supporters. I'm US based and I have a local printer who is going to press the shirts for me, but a great deal of my fanbase is located in various countries across Europe. After having a quick peak at international shipping costs, I'm suddenly very interested in the possibility of having those shirts that will be delivered on the other side of the pond printed there and shipped by the presser.

My local press is charging about $7 per shirt and the idea here is to press and ship it for less in total, than I can from the US. Makes sense on paper. IRL?

Any recommendations?

I'm still open to shipping them myself if the overseas ship price can be made reasonable. I saw one site offering shipping to most European states at a set rate of about $9. If someone knows how to make that happen, I'd love to hear about it as well.


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

How does your local service print? Silkscreen for every theme?

I'm located in Europe and shipping a shirt to other EU-countries costs $3,87 (converted from €).


----------



## roninpawn (Sep 2, 2015)

My print is single color (red) on plain white t-shirts. That pricing is for fifty. And its for silk screening.

Thanks for the approximate cost of shipping. I'm also considering the option of shipping the whole lot packaged and ready to go to a trusted party in the EU and asking them to re-ship individuals once its landed. The price you've given could make that a very good alternate solution.

Thanks.


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

roninpawn said:


> I'm also considering the option of shipping the whole lot packaged and ready to go to a trusted party in the EU and asking them to re-ship individuals once its landed.


Don't forget the customs duties (12%) and tax (19%).

Maybe it's a better solution to buy and print the shirts directly in the EU.

But it will be hard to handle all that for lesser than $7 (shirt, print, package, shipping, working hours).


----------



## roninpawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh yeah, no. The $7 quote is just for the shirts per unit. No shipping. For me to individual them to the EU looks like a total per shirt cost of $25-$30 (or worse). I figure finding a company to press, pack, and ship them for less than that should be realistic.


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

roninpawn said:


> I figure finding a company to press, pack, and ship them for less than that should be realistic.


I can do that!  Drop me a PN. But i'm only pressing transfers, no printing.


----------



## roninpawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks! I'm collecting all the recipients info this week and planning to put my order(s) in near end of next. I'd honestly like these to be screen prints as opposed to heat transfers but where it comes to breaking the bank, I'm willing to compromise.

Additionally, this is the first run of shirts that I'm making, and I'm eating the cost of it all as a thank you to my key supporters. But I'd like to offer shirts in a more commercial capacity in the near future. And since much of my audience is in the EU, I'd love to know a trustworthy agent who can press and ship; as long as there's still a margin in it for me as well.

I'll definitely drop you a line through the forums.


----------



## MmarlonN (Mar 11, 2009)

Visit Print on Demand All-Over-Print T-Shirt Dropship

They also do All Over Print Dropship if you interest.


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

roninpawn said:


> I'm a Youtuber and I'm distributing a small first-run of t-shirts to some of my fans and supporters. I'm US based and I have a local printer who is going to press the shirts for me, but a great deal of my fanbase is located in various countries across Europe. After having a quick peak at international shipping costs, I'm suddenly very interested in the possibility of having those shirts that will be delivered on the other side of the pond printed there and shipped by the presser.
> 
> My local press is charging about $7 per shirt and the idea here is to press and ship it for less in total, than I can from the US. Makes sense on paper. IRL?
> 
> ...


I'm in oregon usa. If you need things done pm me.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Here screenprinting shop in France, always happy to help, pm me if you want


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello, if you are still looking for screen printing dropshipper in EU - let us know. You can check screen printing calculator on our web. 

Pressera team.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

roninpawn said:


> Oh yeah, no. The $7 quote is just for the shirts per unit. No shipping. For me to individual them to the EU looks like a total per shirt cost of $25-$30 (or worse). I figure finding a company to press, pack, and ship them for less than that should be realistic.


Most UK based printers will offer 50 white tees (Gildan 5000/FOTL valueweight) for well under £200, including all screen/setup fees, and includes UK vat at 20%. That's less than £4/$6 a shirt.

Shipping from UK to mainland Europe will be more expensive than shipping from one mainland country to another.


----------

